# West Point WMA!?



## Cleankill47 (Jan 26, 2006)

Hey guys, this is my first new thread. I was wondering if anyone on here knows of or hunts on the West Point Lake WMA. I hear they have turkey, hogs, and deer, but I can't find anyone who's actually been on it. I live in Austell, up here in Cobb County, and I can't find anyone to help. Even if anyone knows of any public or owns any private land near me, it would be very appreciated.

I hope to take turkey in March, and then hogs if I can find them. Thaks for any help you can give me.


----------



## raghorn (Jan 26, 2006)

It's been awhile, but I have hunted West Point. The deer hunting is good with a good chance at a trophy buck,never saw any hogs though. You might also want to take a look at Paulding Forrest also,it's not far from you either.


----------



## hunter44a (Jan 26, 2006)

No hogs there. There are some big bucks there, but I would try Paulding Forest for deer. West point has good turkey and waterfowl hunting.


----------



## deersled (Jan 26, 2006)

definitely no hogs. Not too many deer or turkey, either   I'd try Paulding Forest too


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Jan 26, 2006)

*West Point  WMA*

Deer all over the place, Turkey's good many Hogs not a dang one not even a sign of someone's pig


----------



## tommy w. (Jan 26, 2006)

i live here and hunt it alot,or at least i use to,never been any hogs,and the deer hunting has went down hill bad the last 2 years.


----------



## Hawg (Jan 26, 2006)

Few deer and Turkeys. I wouldnt hunt there at all. The other places got it going on like donkey kong.


----------



## Covehnter (Jan 26, 2006)

You can find some awesome hunting on West Point, one of the best wma's in the state for turkey and deer. You can find some deer on PF in the narrow steep funnels that arent short pines and but the turkey hunting's tough. Never seen many hogs at either, try pine log for hogs, and for turkey to come to think of it, lotta birds on that place as well. Good Luck.


----------



## R Smith (Jan 26, 2006)

I hunt West Point for Turkeys only.  I see a lot of deer sign, but never find the time to get down there during deer season.
The two toms in my avatar were taken on West Point last season.


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 26, 2006)

Thanks, all of you, for helping me clear some of that up. I just got a Remington 870 Express Magnum brand new for $125, and I would hate to have to keep it from shooting a turkey this year.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 28, 2006)

I have hunted West Point WMA every year since 1975. There are plenty of deer and turkey. The deal is, it is a quality buck WMA and you'll have to pass on most deer seen. The east side(Franklin side) of the river has the larger bodied deer. I have taken more deer at West Point than any other single place I have ever hunted. I will hunt West Point every year I can.


----------



## GaHunter19 (Jan 29, 2006)

If you have a boat, I would also suggest checking out the Corps land around west point....I've actually had more success there over the past few years than I have on the WMA.  Here's a link, and the permit is only $10.  
http://westpt.sam.usace.army.mil/west point lake hunting permit info.htm


----------



## ckenney5 (Nov 26, 2018)

I have never hunted a WMA before. How do WMA's work? is it as simple as just signing in to the WMA event for that certain location on GA outdoors and then go huntin? Do I need to contact anyone and let them know where I will be hunting? Any suggestions on how to hunt WMA's would be helpful. Thank you


----------



## HunterJoe24 (Nov 26, 2018)

ckenney5 said:


> I have never hunted a WMA before. How do WMA's work? is it as simple as just signing in to the WMA event for that certain location on GA outdoors and then go huntin? Do I need to contact anyone and let them know where I will be hunting? Any suggestions on how to hunt WMA's would be helpful. Thank you



Yes, either sign in or check in. Make sure you are hunting when you can and with the legal firearms for that hunt. Each WMA has different regs and seasons. http://www.eregulations.com/georgia/hunting/ these are all the hunting regs. If you feel it is safer to let someone know where you are at then go for it


----------



## ckenney5 (Nov 27, 2018)

Thanks for the helpful info 


HunterJoe24 said:


> Yes, either sign in or check in. Make sure you are hunting when you can and with the legal firearms for that hunt. Each WMA has different regs and seasons. http://www.eregulations.com/georgia/hunting/ these are all the hunting regs. If you feel it is safer to let someone know where you are at then go for it



Thanks for the helpful info


----------



## antharper (Dec 6, 2018)

West Point has a primitive weapon hunt coming up on Dec 15-16 that’s usually pretty good and not very crowded


----------

